# 98 nissan sentra starter noise



## casey flynn (Apr 6, 2011)

my starter was failing intermittently on my 1998 nissan sentra gxe leaving me stranded places so i got a reman one from kragen and installed it. The starter works but it sounds like shit compared to the old one and they say it isnt meant to be shimmed wondering if anyone has ran into a similar problem? I think it was the original 13 year old starter i pulled so could it have just worn the flywheel, will it break in, or can i use the reman starter components to fix the old one i kept it just in case.. id appreciate any help i can get..


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm on my 2nd reman in 2 years. My first one started grinding and working intermittently about 4 months after I got it. My second (current) one doesn't start intermittently like the first one eventually did, but it's starting to grind like the first one did.

I checked the flywheel after I replaced the first one and couldn't see any damage--especially not damage that would seem to have been caused by grinding. I think that was all internals. Dunno, though. 

Do you know how to reman a starter? the intermittence you mentioned would have been caused by the metal brushes losing their spring and not contacting the spindle, so you could try replacing the old brushes with the new ones, but who's to say the internals will match up like you want? Does kragen give any warranty on those? i got a lifetime warranty on mine from autozone so i just let my last reman die and got another for free.
remans are kind of hit-and-miss, though. you might end up getting 3 crappy ones until you get one that's good like your original.


----------



## casey flynn (Apr 6, 2011)

sorry for not responding sooner was also replacing steering rack and cv axle so i haven't been worrying about the starter, kragen has a warranty also but the starter works it just doesn't sound right. They would just bench test it so i don't think that would work out for my situation since it would have to be dead to replace it. i've never worked on a starter before so i would avoid it if i could but i need to figure out something because the noise is bad


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I say take it to the shop and make them listen to it if it sounds that bad.
Heck, I'm sure somebody here on the forums would even posted a .wav or .mp3 of how a starter should sound. (You don't want a sound bite from mine...I know my starter is on the way out...I have to beat on it every couple of days...waiting on better weather to swap it out)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

After seeing many problems with aftermarket reman. componants on Nissans, I don't recommend using anything but genuine Nissan remanufactured parts. Sure, they cost a little more, but who wants to replace a starter and alternator again and again? Not me!


----------



## casey flynn (Apr 6, 2011)

the starter works correctly like 7 out of 10 times which doesn't cut it. the genuine nissan reman comes from a nissan dealership or online? or anyone know of a place that they rebuild starters anymore i have the old one and live in san francisco


----------



## madhatter256 (Feb 2, 2010)

When it came to replacing parts for my car, I stuck with Nissan or the manufacturer Nissan used when they built these. I found that Hitachi did a lot of the electrical components out there, one of them being the starter motor.

I am at rockauto.com right now and I see both reman. starters and new ones, some of which are Hitachi made in Japan (always look for that ;-)).

Beck/Arnley is also good. It's the brand I used to replace my upper timing chain tensioner. Was made in Japan. I almost bought one from autozone but that was made in China.

Denso is another one I recommend.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get Nissan reman. parts from any Nissan dealer or online. Check out AAA Nissan Parts


----------

